# OCT CONTEST: TIME TO CHOOSE



## cyberdigger (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, I really enjoy looking at all those bottle pics, I really appreciate everyone's contributions!! Thank you..! []

 Now we gotta list our favorite 5 pics here, NOT in order of rank, just the 5 you like the best. You can rank them if you want but all we need for now are the post #'s of the 5 you choose. If you wish to choose anonymously, PM me, otherwise post them here, but don't do both, I will be cross-referencing the results.

 You have a few days to choose, so wait and see if any last minute entries catch your fancy.. even maybe tomorrow...

 The *POST #* is in the bottom right corner of the post. Pick 5 of em.. from THIS LINK

 You can 'vote' as long as you're an ABN member, even if you didn't submit a photo.

 Deadline for choosing your fav 5 is ..around 3 days from now, some time... []

 By the way, little kitty's contribution is not actually in the competition, it was for motivational purposes only. [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 5, 2011)

19 15 3 84 96


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2011)

POST #19
 POST #22
 POST #84
 POST #95
 POST #125


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 5, 2011)

keep in mind many of the posts have the same photos.
 may complicate the judgers task


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 5, 2011)

Ya I was afraid someone would figure that out.. it must be the original post, not a quote or reply.. and if it is I will not count it, so vote wisely..


----------



## Blackglass (Oct 5, 2011)

Too many to choose from....

 19
 20
 57
 95
 151

 EDIT: Had the wrong numbers, fixed now.


----------



## luckiest (Oct 5, 2011)

I like:
 7
 19
 67
 104
 113
 Great photos people, I took a few but they didn't compare.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 5, 2011)

I vote:
 19
 79
 95
 125
 151

 Great photos everyone! There were too many to decide from, so I tried to look for the _most_ original, but there were even a little too many for those. [] Good luck to everyone.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 6, 2011)

19
 20
 72
 104
 125


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 6, 2011)

No,s    3-15-31-69-113


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow not many people  are voting. How is this going to work? Get out there and vote mang[]
    (voice of the people)


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 6, 2011)

It's OK Ricky I gave the contest a 24 hour extension, which is just about expired now.. and there will be no more extensions!! 8PM tonite is the DEAD LINE..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok just checking[] I have not been on much in the past few days. Doing real life Shait


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 6, 2011)

Real life is getting in the way of your ABN participation? That's just wrong!! []

 By the way, yes you can vote for your own entries.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Real life is getting in the way of your ABN participation? That's just wrong!! []
> 
> By the way, yes you can vote for your own entries.. []


 
 Na its un American to vote fore your self  lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree, but perhaps some of our entrants are from other countries.. wait, does that offend anyone yet?? []


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 6, 2011)

19
 164
 125
 104
 79


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 6, 2011)

3
 19
 79
 84
 151

 Cool pics everyone!


----------



## carobran (Oct 6, 2011)

3........19..........31.............53........95[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 6, 2011)

Im going to make a guess this early in the game =====  I say MR # 19 will win.
   do I get a prize for guessing right?  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 6, 2011)

96
 125
 131
 154
 and Mr 19 []


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 6, 2011)

It's going to be hard to narrow it down to 5. [] Can we change the rules again and make it our favorite 10? []  ~Mike


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 6, 2011)

Great photos everyone!

 15
 19
 79
 84
 95


----------



## pjritter (Oct 6, 2011)

3 19 118 123 172


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 6, 2011)

19 is a given...
 52 is good... the guy who did it is a genius... []
 58 is cool
 84 is very nice
 151 is very good too.

 I guess that makes 5... []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 7, 2011)

#151

 #164

 #175

 #123

 #84


----------



## glass man (Oct 7, 2011)

WHEW! THIS WAS TOUGH!I started to vote for me 5 times but...[]

 Mine are 19,96,67,125,and....104!Thanks charlie for a great contest and because of it we all got to see some great bottles and a lot of imagination in putting the bottles together!JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Oct 7, 2011)

19
 95
 124
 151
 175


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 7, 2011)

125,  19,  151,  170,  57.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 7, 2011)

In no particular order (well, the order the pictures were submitted in):
 #19
 #84
 #125
 #151
 #175


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 7, 2011)

I tried to make the deadline last night for another pic.  We'll try again for whatever contest comes up next.  I had a really cool idea, but the light was gone and other things came up.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 7, 2011)

Thirteen, nineteen, fifty seven, eighty four, ninety five. Hike!


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 7, 2011)

Great pics everyone.

 19
 79
 84
 125
 175

 That was very hard!


----------



## carobran (Oct 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> 52 is good... the guy who did it is a genius... []


 ya aint supposed to vote for yourself............... it just aint right[8|][8|][8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 7, 2011)

Presidents vote for themselves...


----------



## carobran (Oct 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> Presidents vote for themselves...


 _exactly...[8|][8|][8|]_


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 7, 2011)

I think I'm seeing a trend[]


----------



## Angelpeace (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, I really had to study these. They're all so beautiful and I wish I could vot for them all, but that ain't the rule so here goes, in no particular order, 67, 79, 123, 125, 130. Good luck everyone. Peace.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I said that about 10 posts back


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 8, 2011)

'Splain that...



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> By the way, yes you can vote for your own entries.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 8, 2011)

It's a subliminally embedded test of character, Wheel..whaddaya think I have something better to do..??? [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> It's a subliminally embedded test of character, Wheel..whaddaya think I have something better to do..??? [sm=rolleyes.gif]


 
 Well, my picture had to get at least one vote! Otherwise that woulda just been pathetic! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah but maybe somebody else would cave in at the utter patheticness of that and give you a sympathy vote.. you know, to help ease the pain you feel..


----------



## Dabeel (Oct 8, 2011)

1. 125(for the old-timey look)
 2. 79(same as above)
 3. 19 (for the natural beauty of the shot)
 4. 123 (for the great colors and layout)
 5. 96 (for the beautiful bottles in the shot)

 Good luck to all the entries.
 Doug


----------



## Dabeel (Oct 8, 2011)

If I could have voted for 6 than #151 Road Dog's White Christmas shot would have been in there for honorable mention.

 Come in people where are the votes!

 Doug


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 8, 2011)

This wasn't easy at all, but here's mine.  ~Mike

 19, 79, 113, 125, 175


----------



## slag pile digger (Oct 9, 2011)

guess I'm late, but better late than never... 19,46,84,151,142


----------



## carobran (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Yeah but maybe somebody else would cave in at the utter patheticness of that and give you a sympathy vote.. you know, to help ease the pain you feel..


 _hey............thats what i was hoping for................hehehe[8|][][][][][8D][8D][]_


----------



## glass man (Oct 10, 2011)

130 twice,131 twice and 132...Not JAMIE voting the second time and
  voting for only himself this ..time...I promise it ain't him!HEY AIN'T THAT HOW POLITICIANS WON IN THE PAST??[]  DOONY JEREELS


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone for making your choices, this leg of the journey is now complete.
 In a short while I will post the top 5 who are competing for 2nd place, each of which got 10 or more votes.
 TD's Chero pic was the clear grand prize winner with over 30 votes, so the final round is for 2nd place..

 ...........THIS LINK  will take you there...


----------



## blade (Oct 11, 2011)

36-24-36


----------

